# H0RRIDF0RMS Space Wolves Answers Thread!



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

I got my copy of the Space Wolves Codex Last Week. I don't know the official release date, but I am more then willing to answer any questions anyone has to ask about the Space Wolves Codex.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Is the rumored Landraider with 3 Assault Cannons in the new Codex?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Can you give me a scan? (L)

Joking, before anyone thinks I'm serious (send it on the sly please).

What about Mark of the Wulfen? What are its effects now?

Thunder Wolf Cavalry? Comparisons at the moment stat wise?

Terminator armies viable?

Logan Grimnar - rules basically (not quoting, just the jist)?

Drop Pod asssault still present?

Any reason as to why LR's are 10 men? (Incidnetally, 3 AssCans is bull).


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Even a blurry scan of a useless page would be good, just to know you are telling the truth. No point writing out a bunch of question if OP is lying. No offence if you arnt but its the internet. There are people I know who go in to GW read the copy of a new codex and write down a bunch of stuff then lie on the internet saying they have the codex.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i think a scan of front, rear and contents page would be best and wouldnt be breaking any copyright laws that i know of.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

I have a copy of it so here goes...

No crazy LR variants, just redeemer, crusader.

Logan is a beefier chapter master, that makes wolf guard troops, so termie armies are possible with them being cheaper than normal termies. Can choose relentless, tank hunters, fearless or preferred enemy for him and his squad at the start of each turn. Once per game he can give all friendly models get +1 attack in 18" range. Can choose to make his weapon either a +1 str pw, or a powerfist. You can split these attacks in the same turn, like 2 powerfist hits and 4 power weapon attacks.


Thunderwolves, think better bikers with higher str, more wounds and rending in CC, as well as more attacks. and all can have storm shields, but no plasma guns (pistols yes) or melta's and they are calvary (duh

As for landraiders, not sure, but crusader and reedemer variants are still the same capacity as C:SM.

Drop pods are same as normal marines, but only 10 men capacity.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

I was beaten to the questions! Oh well I guess my copy isnt as cool? Here's proof.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Noice. Sorry for beating you to the punch


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

Taggerung said:


> Noice. Sorry for beating you to the punch


Its alright you did miss a questions and I decided to offer some more details 

-Those Wolf Guard Terminators are cheaper, but they start with Storm Bolters and Power Weapons. You can pay for Power Fists, Storm Shields, and Chain Fists. You can also take Wolf Claws (Reroll to hit or reroll to wound Lightning Claws) Frost Axes (Power Weapons with +1 Str) Combi-Flamer, Melta's, or Plasma's on top of the normal 3 heavy weapon choices.

Making Wolf Guard pretty frikin awesome!

-The Mark of Wulfen gives d6+1 Attacks and Rending instead of normal attacks and weapon effects.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Haha your right, I was typing that out on my keyboard, and hit back when I was almost done. I missed some stuff in my laziness to retype it lol.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

Taggerung said:


> Haha your right, I was typing that out on my keyboard, and hit back when I was almost done. I missed some stuff in my laziness to retype it lol.


Insane Codex though what did you think about Njal?


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

If you take say a Drop Pod for a Dreadnought does the entire army have 2 deploy useing Drop Pods? Oh and +1 Rep for Horridform and Taggerung for ancering these questions. Thanks guys.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Wolf Claws: when is the re-roll decided upon? (before/after deployment, before/after beginning of combat round)


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

Judas Masias said:


> If you take say a Drop Pod for a Dreadnought does the entire army have 2 deploy useing Drop Pods? Oh and +1 Rep for Horridform and Taggerung for ancering these questions. Thanks guys.


No they dont.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

Underground Heretic said:


> Wolf Claws: when is the re-roll decided upon? (before/after deployment, before/after beginning of combat round)


Chose at the start of each close combat phase.


----------



## Cpt. Loken (Sep 7, 2008)

first: whats new?
second: how the hell did u get a copy?


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

1: Pretty much the only *NEW* things are the wolves, and wolf riders. However, everything about this codex is brand new.

2: Magic 

As for Njal, I think that mofo is broken good haha...Nullify any psychic power within 24" automatically on a 3+ ....yes please


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

Cpt. Loken said:


> first: whats new?
> second: how the hell did u get a copy?


Its hard for me to answer number 1 since I never bothered with Space Wolves prior to this book.

I'm friends with the right person. I usually get books 40k and fantasy 1-2 months early.


----------



## Poomba (May 21, 2008)

Whats the scoop with 13th Coy..... is there anyway of using this codex with models such as the old wulfren???? From what im reading all these old minis are obselete (Unless i use them as a model with the Mark?)

How bout wolves for characters etc??? or wolf packs on there own?


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Wolves...space marines with an extra attack, ld 5, and a 6+ save. Must if taken with a character stay within 2" of him, and can embark on transports counting as 2 models. Also have counter attack. 

They can be bought for some characters, or can be bought as a pack of their own...5-15 models at a cost of half that of a tactical marine (I won't be posting actual numbers fyi)

They cannot claim objectives. Ever.

One may be a cyberwolf with 1 more T, LD, Attack, and a 4+ save.


As for the 13th guys...sorry their gone. Aside for using those models to represent those with the mark of the wulfen, I see none.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

If anyone fancys seeing some pics of the new plastics then let me know. I got to have a play with some of the termis. The termi sgt is massive and could be a chapter master all on its own.
A tac squad sprue has 40 heads on it.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

oooh, please show some pics Dagmire, or pm them if its breaking rules


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

So is it Possible to do an all Wolf Cavalry Army if you take that Wolf Cav HQ choice?


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

OK just read the SW codex and I must say it looks really good. Every page just tells you how awesome the SW are. Even the Chaos Space marines dont have as much fun as SW.
Rune Priests are awesome.
I must say that the Runic weapons look pretty amazing. Can Thunderclap be used in CC ? Jaws of World Wolf looks crazy against armies like Necrons.


I must stop myself playing a SW army, its just getting so hard.
So far only found one mistake but its a small one.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

mistake we found- CoS points you to iron priest for rules not to rune priest.

You can do full cavalry armies- mounted HQs, thunderwolf cav are elites and if you take Canis Wolfborn then Fen wolves are troops (pointless since they cannot score)... so yes, if you want to do a 'wild west' style mounted army you can, but nothing can score.

What I would like to know from one of those jammy people with codexs- what weapon options does an iron priest have? Im after any pistol/assault weapon that can replace the bolter (Ive moddled my guy on a cyberwolf and he is looking quite harsh, but the bolter is pointless).


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

The iron priest can only have a Bolter or a Bolt Pistol.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

TY, pistol it is then- never gonna keep them still and within 12" I'll assault.. no point having RF weapons on cavalry.


----------



## ph34r (Sep 14, 2009)

_What sort of options do wolf guard terminators have? _ scratch that, already know the answer.

Are chain fists for them still 5 points more than a power fist?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes. Thunder Hammers, Storm Hammers and Chainfists are 5 pts more than a Pfist. Bear in mind, however, that you're paying an extra 3 points for the WG Terminator, although you do benefit from Stubborn, Acute Senses, and Counter Attack (so 3 attacks at all times if positioned correctly).


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Talos said:


> Can Thunderclap be used in CC ?


Naw, it's a psychic shooting attack by the wording of the rules. It's certainly a different kind of shooting attack since its range is so small, but still follows all the normal shooting rules.

I think the best use for Thunderclap would be immediately after disembarking from a Drop Pod or something. You could cause some respectable damage to light infantry with that template.


----------



## SF_Moody (Oct 29, 2008)

what place can i get mine at?


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Having seen the Codex today, I'm definitely buying a copy and probably an army along with it, especially for Thunderwolf Cavalry.


----------



## Conan2185 (Apr 22, 2008)

What happened to berserk fury, or whatever the blood claw special rule was?


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

That is still there, you get +2 attacks on the charge instead of 1. This does not confer to any models that have joined the unit though.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

:cray: Now I know how you all felt when I got Planetstrike first...


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Lol ya, it's fun having a early release.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> :cray: Now I know how you all felt when I got Planetstrike first...


I can always get an early release I am just excited about this one


----------



## Commander_Culln (Jul 6, 2009)

How about the thunderfire canon. Can wolves take that??


----------



## sanoskae (Feb 9, 2009)

Have you read the fluff in the book yet? I am curious to know if it's a good read


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

When is the Codex comming out?


----------



## Commander_Culln (Jul 6, 2009)

Judas Masias said:


> When is the Codex comming out?


3rd october:victory:


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Commander_Culln said:


> How about the thunderfire canon. Can wolves take that??


No, but they do get all three Land Raider Variants.



Judas Masias said:


> When is the Codex comming out?


It's the 3rd of October here in the UK, so I'm guessing a similar if not the same day over in the states.


----------



## pevergreen (Jun 24, 2009)

Interesting tidbit I picked up in my read of it (I also have a copy now)

The land raiders are assault vehicles. All three of them.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

If a space wolf army (without logan grimnar) takes a wolf guard for each of the standard troops choices e.g. 2 grey hunter packs and 2 blood claws so 4 wolf guard to each unit, do they count as a single elites choice and towards the 3-10 unit count? or are they for all intents and purposes counted as part of the grey hunger/blood claw packs?


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

pevergreen said:


> Interesting tidbit I picked up in my read of it (I also have a copy now)
> 
> The land raiders are assault vehicles. All three of them.


land raiders have always been Assault Vehicles or had Assault ramps making them a Assault Vehicle. Nothing new there.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Wolf Guard have the option of Splitting off from a Wolf Guard Squad to become Leaders. Hence, you need to have purchased the Wolf Guard Squad prior to using them as Leaders.

Much like Combat Squads, upon deployment, you may choose to split off certain members of the pack to become Leaders. Hence, you may have up to 10 squads with Wolf Guard Leaders before needing to purchase another Wolf Guard Squad. But yes, they do count as a single elite choice.

In your example, moo, you could take a Wolf Guard (I assume one per unit, rather than 4 per unit, 4 in total rather) for each one, meaning that you could have up to 6 more Wofl Guard in any way particular deployment, without using up another Elites Choice.

Note that this doe not include WGBL's.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Question Vaz, you related these wolf guard leaders to combat squads. My question is how far does this simile go? Like combat squads, are separated wolf guard leaders counted as separate units (granting additional KPs) taking up only one FOC slot? Also, are leaders attached to squads (similar to an IC) or treated as an upgrade character?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

They dont have IC rule so would be upgrade characters, as they always used to be.


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Talos said:


> land raiders have always been Assault Vehicles or had Assault ramps making them a Assault Vehicle. Nothing new there.


At the risk of being slightly off topic, where does it say this in the rulebook exactly? I haven't been able to find it in the 5th edition book and assumed it was dropped. If however it still exists, I may end up getting a Chaos Land Raider afterall...


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

chaos landraiders have always been assualt vehicles!


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

They should have assault ramps or something similar. That is what they are called in the vanilla codex, and in they make the vehicle an assault vehicle.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Taggerung said:


> That is still there, you get +2 attacks on the charge instead of 1.


*makes a mighty mess in my pink lacy panties*.............I mean *Man boxers* <.< >.>
good to know GW didn't just take the Lazy route with Furious "oh look how boring this ability is everyone and there dog has it" charge


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

El Mariachi said:


> At the risk of being slightly off topic, where does it say this in the rulebook exactly? I haven't been able to find it in the 5th edition book and assumed it was dropped. If however it still exists, I may end up getting a Chaos Land Raider afterall...


If you look at the Chaos Land raider section in the army list part under its special rules it says assault Vehicle


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It's in the 4th Edition Chaos Book and it's certainly in the 5th Edition Space Marine Codice, and Imperial Armour 2 Update pdf.

As to the question over Combat Squads, not very far. They are simply removed from one squad, and added to another as a Squad upgrade. No other changes to it. It becomes a Squad Leader in all respects.

Berserk Charge DOES NOT (unfortunately) affect Counter Attack, unfortunately. HOWEVER - Ragnar blackmane grants he and his squad +D3 attacks instead of +1 - AND it effects on Counter Attack as well!!! Not to mention he and the squad have Furious Charge, which once per game extends to 12", oh, and 4+ Invulnerable.

Ragnar has an ability which grants an additional attack for EACH model he slew during the previous assault phase. Which gives him the potential to get 8 Str 6 attacks in one phase. I saw him charge a Guardsman blob alone - and in 3 turns, killed 33 models.

Along with a Fenrisian Wolf, and a Wolf Guard squad with unique equipment, you're able to make one hell of a squad. With said wolf capable of 5 S5 Attacks as well.

Logan Grimnars other rules makes him so much more powerful, but Ragnar is just a killing machine.


----------



## Le Sinistre (May 9, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Logan Grimnars other rules makes him so much more powerful, but Ragnar is just a killing machine.


Now you mention it... But what are they? What got Logan? Oh, and how many wolf characters can get the ethernal warrior rule? Beside this, how many characters of one type can you take (how many rune priests or wolflords can you take)? Is the per 750 points 1 HQ still in the codex? And I heard from Skcuzzlebumm, that SW force weapons will wound every daemon at 2+... How exactly does this happen? Yeah, I know, lot of questions at once. :grin:


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Logan is hard in combat like before (same rules for axe markai). He gives +1 attack to people within 18" (think its once per game) and gives 1 of : relentless, preferred enemy, fearless and tank hunters to himself and his squad each turn.

Saga of the bear can only be taken on 1 character... but SCs dont count (Arjac has it and I would assume Logan does too.. not too sure).

Dunno character limits, I assume there arent any (like the other new books) except that all wargear selections must be different.

HQ choices are now 1-4 (up to 2 per slot), they ignore the stupid 1 per 750pts rule (man I hate that).

Runic Weapons are force weapons, nullify psychic powers within 24" on a 4+ (SW psychic hood equivalent) and do indeed wound all daemons on a 2+.


----------



## Rixnor (Dec 23, 2007)

So is the wolf guard veteran the SGT for the squad? Is there already an organic squad SGT and then the wolf guard just supplements that?

If there is already a SGT than what kinds of options does he have?

Rix


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

There are no sgt's.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Logan Grimnar has Eternal Warrior without the Saga of the Bear.Grimnar allows nearby troops to reroll all failed morale checks within 6".

And no, it doesn't allow to reroll passed ones and hope to fail.

Indeed his attack bonus is once per game (meaning he has an almost constant 6 attacks).

Games Workshop don't like limits. Now, only unique characters or units have a 0-1 limit.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Taggerung said:


> There are no sgt's.


Which means it's either, buy a WG, or be stuck at Ld8...


----------



## Commander_Culln (Jul 6, 2009)

How much do lone wolves cost?


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Grey hunters and blood claws can they only have one power weapon now in the squad? and what are their other options? 

I already know GH can get 1/2 meltaguns. Other than that more info would be helpful thanks 

Oh what are the options for the wolf riding cavalry guys and can a battle leader also ride a wolf similar to the new character like cairn?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You can have one special weapon regardless of size. If the squad is maxed, (10 for Grey Hunters, 15 for Blood Claws), they can take 2.

Another member of each squad can take a Power Weapon, or Power fist, and yet another can take a Plasma Pistol.

Lastly, one member of the squad can take Mark of the Wulfen (Loses benefit of all CC weapons, gains rending and attacks become D6+1. Can still used ranged weapons though).

Canis Wolfborn is okay, but you're better going for a Wolf Lord or Wolf Guard Battle leader - and yes they can take Thunder wolf mounts - making them Cavalry, T5, additional additional attack, and rending. Very expensive though.

Thunder Wolf Cavalry are very expensive - nothing really compares with them though - think Nob Bikers on steroids.

Any Thunderwolf may exchange Bolt Pistol for Bolter, Plasma Pistol or Storm Shield, any may take Meltabombs.

One may take Mark of the Wulfen (not as good with Thunder Wolves though).

One may replace his CCW with Power Weapon, Wolf Claw, Frost Weapon, Power Fist, or Thunder Hammer.

Strangely, there is also the option to exchange his CCW for a Storm Shield, but costs twice as much as replacing their Bolt pistol.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Commander_Culln said:


> How much do lone wolves cost?


Seriously man, you know we can't post things like that. It'd be pushing it to even say it was a base cost of between 15 and 30, and that his maximum legal points total, ignoring poor, poor wording issues, (and crappy weapons choice) was 125.


----------



## ArmoredGhost (Aug 18, 2008)

I don't know much about SW but have they always been this crazy good? It looks like they gave all the good things about CSMs and added it to the SM. Like brutal HQ, equipment options, and custom made Termis. Are there any cons to this army besides the LD8 on troops?


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Cost of the good stuff. No Heavies on Troops. The Headstrong rule. Only 3 Elites. Special Characters cost the earth. No Ironclads. Reduced Transport capacity. For starters. It's really good, but not broken.

Anyway, if you are only Ld8 and lose in CC, you're GONE.


----------



## ArmoredGhost (Aug 18, 2008)

Fare nuff, could I get a brief description of the headstrong rule?


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Wolf Guard have the option of Splitting off from a Wolf Guard Squad to become Leaders. Hence, you need to have purchased the Wolf Guard Squad prior to using them as Leaders.
> 
> Much like Combat Squads, upon deployment, you may choose to split off certain members of the pack to become Leaders. Hence, you may have up to 10 squads with Wolf Guard Leaders before needing to purchase another Wolf Guard Squad. But yes, they do count as a single elite choice.
> 
> In your example, moo, you could take a Wolf Guard (I assume one per unit, rather than 4 per unit, 4 in total rather) for each one, meaning that you could have up to 6 more Wofl Guard in any way particular deployment, without using up another Elites Choice.


pardon my (medication induced) density, but just so i can get a better grasp on how this works:

for example, i take one 10 man squad of WG, i take 3 squads of GH, and i split 3 WG models from the one squad then each WG model becomes a WGBL to my GH squads, leaving me with a 7 man WG squad and 3 GH squads with a WGBL, correct?

i can't recall, but does the codex pose a limit on the number of WG units/models in an army like the old one? of course that goes out the window when you take Grimnar....

[/considers an all termie SW army]

and i've thumbed through the codex myself, and even though on one can post costs on these things, IMHO you're paying for what you get. a lot of the special characters for the SW are flippin' expensive points wise. yeah, the abilities they have for themselves and that they convey on a SW army are nasty, but they don't come cheap.

i'm not going start a SW army any time soon (i have too many projects) but i think it's a good codex, and it has good fluff in it as well.


----------



## Commander_Culln (Jul 6, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> Seriously man, you know we can't post things like that. It'd be pushing it to even say it was a base cost of between 15 and 30, and that his maximum legal points total, ignoring poor, poor wording issues, (and crappy weapons choice) was 125.


Oh ye sorry about that, forgot :scratchhead:. CAn they field ironclads?


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

No, they cannot


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Inquisitor Malaclypse said:


> pardon my (medication induced) density, but just so i can get a better grasp on how this works:
> 
> for example, i take one 10 man squad of WG, i take 3 squads of GH, and i split 3 WG models from the one squad then each WG model becomes a WGBL to my GH squads, leaving me with a 7 man WG squad and 3 GH squads with a WGBL, correct?
> 
> ...


No problem - the Wolf Guard rules is hard to explain without quoting rules, and well... You know.

Wolf Guard Battle Leaders are different to Wolf Guard split off from the Wolf Guard squad (they are cheaper Wolf Lord HQ's, between a Captain and a strong Veteran Sergeant) - but yes, you have it right. 

No, there are no limits on Wolf Guard, other than that they take an Elites choice, 1-10 per Elites choice.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

what about Long Fangs, no one spoken about them yet. what weapons choices can they take? can they also have WGL's? can assualt squads have WGL's?
i heard there was something different about the assault squads, but havent looked into it. 
guess i could pop into GW and have a look at the codex, but i want to see it for the first time on the 3rd when i go buy a copy. its like christmas, the day is never as good if you peek at the presents the night before...


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Long fangs can get HB, multimelta, ML, PC and LC in increasing points cost (lower end is INSANELY cheap- HB's are cheap enough to be ablative wounds- 5 in a unit of 6 for under 120pts). They can have WGPLs but I dont know why you would want to give them one (except maybe giving it termy armour and a cyclone ML).

Assault squads are pretty much as they were before but much cheaper- they'll be worthwhile taking now.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I disagree. I don't think a Headstrong lone BS3 Meltagun is good enough.

I won't be buying any Skyclaws.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

ArmoredGhost said:


> Fare nuff, could I get a brief description of the headstrong rule?


Similar to the Priests in C:WH.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> I disagree. I don't think a Headstrong lone BS3 Meltagun is good enough.
> 
> I won't be buying any Skyclaws.


I am leaning towards Thunderwolf Cavalry, but cheap Jump Infantry isn't bad.


----------



## ravager37 (Aug 17, 2008)

cheap assault troops with bezerker charge are great, but personally im leaning towards thunderwolves as well, but may buy into the skyclaws, who seemingly have a lot of potential


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Thunderwolf Cavalry are limited to 1 Power Weapon or better. Although they do have rending, I think that after the initial 4 attacks syndrome has gone, I reckon that they are just a bit too much T5 2 wound 3+ armour save for their own good, especially at how expensive they are.

IMHO, Blobbing up Bloodclaws serves far more effectively.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah, I'm with Vaz. There'll be a lot of initial "Oooh, cool!" going on with the Thunderwolf Cavalry, but it doesn't seem like they'll have a lot of staying power in people's armies. Grey Hunters seem to simply be the best choices in the book - no need for Blood Claws imo.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Honestly only one model so far discussed actually scares either of my armies. My tau are quaking in fear of lone wolves, who I will never get a KP from because they can wreck my line, and my Eldar are pondering how to defeat runic weapons' nullification power.

Maybe I'm just spoiled with no one in my club outflanking or running anti-psyker.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Units of one TH/SS Thunderwolf might stick around a while. Either way, this list has a lot fewer trash units than usual.


----------



## ravager37 (Aug 17, 2008)

eldar are going to have a helluva time beating this army, shutting out doom will hurt howling banshees big time...a unit i use 2 squads of


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Hmm, Looks like I will have to dig out the Thousand sons for good then aye?

I think space wolves have just become a 'no brainer' army.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> ...Either way, this list has a lot fewer trash units than usual.


It seems so now atleast, which is something very good imho. Hopefully that will be some sort of standard from now on  Units like CSM Spawns, Vespids and similar useless entries should hopefully be nothing but a dark past in a few years!
Then again, everything almost always looks fancy when its new, will be interesting to see what remains after the shine wears of:dunno:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

*Looks at Vanguard, Devil Dogs, Rough Riders, Captain Shrike, Techmarines, Devastators and Griffon Mortars*

Not going to happen I'm afraid =( Wolf Guard Terminators, Thunderwolves, Skyclaws, Swiftclaws and Whirlwinds all go to pot in this list.

Only reason to take Wolf Guard Terminators is as WGPL's in Land Raiders, or Arjac Rockfist.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Vaz said:


> *Looks at Vanguard, Devil Dogs, Rough Riders, Captain Shrike, Techmarines, Devastators and Griffon Mortars*
> 
> Not going to happen I'm afraid =( Wolf Guard Terminators, Thunderwolves, Skyclaws, Swiftclaws and Whirlwinds all go to pot in this list.
> 
> Only reason to take Wolf Guard Terminators is as WGPL's in Land Raiders, or Arjac Rockfist.


These units in my opinion only become this supposed "trash" when you take it to a tournament level, unlike the game itself where it's meant to be played for fun and GW does state (in a small way not fully advertised as it should be) that they enjoy seeing homebrewed rules come out and twist and change the game as that's what makes part of our hobby, it's just not allowed in tournaments asit would be too much for organisers to have to handle with everyone doing it.

Not having a go at anyone just putting my view of units in - though I do 100% endorse the fact the CSM Spawn was completely lame I mean it's a daemon at least give it a 5+ invul save.


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Assuming Dreads are an Elite choice... Any way you can take them as heavy [like master of the forge?]


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

No. There is no MotF character.


----------



## TAUfanatic (Jun 7, 2008)

wow,seeing all the stuff thats in here its pretty funny that space wolves get some shiny new toys but they also lose some at the same time

hooray for me


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm haveing a problem understanding the way Lukas the Trickster's rules work. Lets say Kairos shoots the squad he is with and kills them and his squad does this in turn kill Kairos or does this rule ONLY work in close combat?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Judas Masias said:


> I'm haveing a problem understanding the way Lukas the Trickster's rules work. Lets say Kairos shoots the squad he is with and kills them and his squad does this in turn kill Kairos or does this rule ONLY work in close combat?


It only works on models in base contact with Lukas when he dies. So as long as you're not fighting him in close combat you're safe from his stasis grenade of a heart.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

But, he does activate if shot dead, so Tank Shock him into B2B with the rest of his squad, and then open fire.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Not really going to help much- not much reason to allocate wounds to Lukas.. and is you do stack enough non-AP3 wounds to kill him then you're already jumping for joy: he's more expensive then 10 blood claws.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Sure, it's not a reliable tactic, but if you DO encounter him, it's worth trying.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Feels like a desperate tactic to me- more reliable if you have managed to tank shock them is to either watch them run (max Ld8), herd them off the table or just blast the now under spread unit into bits with a demolisher or plasma cannon shot- if blood claws have got you into combat it'll normally hurt- onyl thing Lukas brings to that is that any Uber you use to counter them is quite possibly going to be smashed 
- only time I think anyone will play Lukas in a proper game is at apoc level- being able to instant kill a titan would be groovy... shove him in a valkyrie, outflank and assault the titan, allocate all wounds onto Lukas )


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

That'd be so awesomesauce! :laugh:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Can you choose not to roll saves? =)


----------



## Zamgek (Dec 11, 2008)

most places have rules if you drop dice off the table they count as failed saves/rolls so could do that


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

vs a titan you wouldnt have to- you arent getting a save anyway.. same with most things you'll want lukas to kill.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Abbadabbadon. :laugh:


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> It only works on models in base contact with Lukas when he dies. So as long as you're not fighting him in close combat you're safe from his stasis grenade of a heart.


Thank you Katie:drinks:

here is +1 Rep as thanks.


----------



## sanoskae (Feb 9, 2009)

The new White Dwarf has some really cool stuff for Space Wolves and there's also a teaser for skaven in it. I would definitely check it out. :biggrin:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Bet it isn't as cool as the 90% finished Space Wolves FAQ I've been working on...


----------



## sanoskae (Feb 9, 2009)

Awesome! Hope it gets finished soon!:victory:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

It pretty much is...I'm just waiting to 

a) Have someone else come up with something I haven't answered already, or, 
b) Get a physical copy of the book to put Erratas in too.


----------



## sanoskae (Feb 9, 2009)

What slot do lone wolves take up? HQ, Elite, etc.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Elite. It's a KellyDex - anything good goes in Elite, or HS.


----------



## sanoskae (Feb 9, 2009)

What are some of the cool psychic powers that Space Wolf rune priests have access to?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Jaws of the World Wolf. Read around a bit, and you'll see everyone getting pissy because they can't roll under a 6 on their HQ character.

Thunderclap - a shitty version of Holocaust.

Chain Lightning - I think it's that anyway - S7 Assault D6, AP5.

Storm Caller - Grants a 5+ cover save

Freki/Geri - Assault 5 Shooting Attack, with 2 profiles, which are fired together. Any casualties causes the enemy unit to take a Morale Check.

I can't remember their name, but has two others - one which causes a targetted enemy unit moving to take a dangerous and difficult terrain test, and another which causes Jump Infantry and Skimmers deep striking nearby to take a dangerous terrain check when landing, IIRC.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Jaws- 24" line, everyone on line passes I test or dies

Thunderclap- large blast put in contact with rune priest, everyone gets hurt except RP.. S3 AP5

living lightning, as Vaz says but unlimited range

stormcaller- every unit with model within 6" gets 5+ cover (gonna be evil to use when in LRs)

Fury of the wolf spirits- Freki/Geri- 12" range first is assault 2 S4 AP2, secopnd is assault 3 S5 AP-

Murderous Hurricane- 18", 3D6 S3 AP- and in difficult/dangerous terrain for next turn

Tempest's Wrath- all jump infantry/skimmers/jetbikes and Deep Strikers take difficult/dangerous terrain tests within 24" of rune priest.


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

can you still take venerable dreads as hq?


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Only Bjorn, sadly. They're Elites now.

Slight expansion of Tim/Steve's Jaws explanation. You aren't dead, but removed from play. No saves, no Eternal Warrior, NOTHING.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Hmmm, what about JofWW vs Celestine
*ducks*


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

*throws chair* Grrr. Making me open WH Dex just to find the qualifier "lose her last wound"... :laugh:


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> Only Bjorn, sadly. They're Elites now.
> 
> Slight expansion of Tim/Steve's Jaws explanation. You aren't dead, but removed from play. No saves, no Eternal Warrior, NOTHING.


So basically it has the same effect as a vortex grenade does in appoc.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

No, because a VG will 'kill' units, including Vehicles. JotWW only 'kills' the models that fail the I test.


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

have i heard wrong or do sw storm shields give a 3+ inv save or just 4+?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Same as SM codex. All Wargear which is duplicated from another codex is exactly that - duplicated.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> No, because a VG will 'kill' units, including Vehicles. JotWW only 'kills' the models that fail the I test.


AH I see. Having read that however it raises the question whether you can use JotWW on walkers, like dreadnoughts and such because they have an Initiative value.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

No, you cannot. It clearly states what can be effected by it - of which Vehicles are not included.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Cool I didn't realize it listed what couldn't be affected by it, as I haven't had a good look at the book yet, and haven't seen it written in any of the forums. That doesn't mean that it hasn't been mentioned, as I could of missed it which isn't a hard thing to do when your skimming through that many pages.


----------

